# CR1 SL vs. CR1 Pro



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

I know there is a slight weight difference between these two frames. Is the lay up of carbon different? Has anyone ridden both who can comment on the differences in ride characteristics? Thanks


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

weights are different yes, about 1 lb. SL have better wheels, better group set. the carbon in the sl is differnt as well, thats what makes the frames different. pro is 2.63lb sl is 1.93, or close to that


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

The weight difference is due to the SL's use of high modulus carbon fiber, which is stronger for a given weight, allowing them to use less in some places to save weight, and the same amount in others to increase stiffness (such as in the bottom bracket.) So the SL is lighter and a little stiffer. (=better! if cost is no object)


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Is the 08 CR1 Pro the 07 SL because it says 990g and High Modulus Carbon?


----------

